# Excel for Mac - Where is Macro Security?



## vmottert (Feb 4, 2006)

I have some software that is written in Excel on a PC.  It runs fine (mostly) on a Mac too, and I have Mac users.  

But the softeware has Visual Basic Macros and I need users to set their Macro Security Settings to Medium (if it is set on High) so that Excel will open the files with the macros enabled.  On Excel for the PC, the macro security settings are located in the Tools menu - Tools/Macro/Security/Security Level (tab).

However, someone on a Mac doesn't fine the security settings there, or anywhere so far.  Please advise where the macro security settings can be found in the menus for Excel for the Mac?

Thanks in advance for ay ny help.

Regards,

Vernon


----------



## bobw (Feb 4, 2006)

The Mac version doesn't have these settings. In the Preferences you can check to Warn when opening a file that contains Macros.


----------



## vmottert (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Bob.

Vernon


----------

